# Wondering what to expect following miscarriage



## mamalara (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello all!

I just experienced a miscarriage early this month (missed abortion-found out at 9 wks.) This was my first miscarriage. I had a full-term pregnancy with my DD w/out complications (now 17months.) I'm wondering if anyone has had a subsequent pregnancy monitored more closely from the beginning following miscarriage. Can I ask a midwife or doctor to do this next time? I'd love to hear what your experiences are.


----------



## Nettie (May 26, 2005)

I had a missed m/c in November--found out about it at 10 weeks, m/c naturally at 11 weeks. I haven't had a subsequent pregnancy yet, but I can tell you what my midwife told me at my post-m/c follow-up appointment. I told her that if/when I do get pregnant again, I'll be so scared, because with this pregnancy, we had a heartbeat at 6 weeks and everything looked fine. Four weeks later at my 10-week appointment was when we discovered the baby had died at approx. 8 weeks. I told her I don't think I can handle waiting 4 weeks in between appointments, after what happened. She told me that when I get pregnant again, that I can come in every week if it makes me feel better; she has several patients with histories of m/c who have done that during their 1st trimester with the next pregnancy. So that's what I'll be doing IF I ever get pregnant again--getting checked each week. I can't go through 4 weeks of not knowing if another baby has died again.
I'm sorry about your m/c.







Good luck to you; I wish you the best.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So sorry.

After our m/c, I spoke with our midwife about this very thing - anxiousness in a future pregnancy. She said that it would be fine to come and check in more frequently to help me feel better during our next pregnancy (hopefully there will be one!).

Take care.


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss, mama.

Like you, my first pregnancy was blissfully beautiful and resulted in a full-term, healthy child (he's now 10). However, we had secondary fertility issues after his arrival and it took me three years to get pregnant again. Sadly, I miscarried (a blighted ovum at 7 weeks).

A year later I was pregnant again but was so worried. I spoke to the doctor who ordered an ultrasound for my reassurance. At 11 weeks I saw a beautiful, healthy baby with a strong heartbeat. At 20 weeks I saw him again, and we greated him safely into the world 18 weeks after that.

I was a nervous wreck the entire pregnancy. I didn't realize how worried I would be, so it helped that I had such a supportive caregiver.

I will say, however, that I was much calmer during my fourth pregnancy and again went on to have a healthy baby boy (he's 11 weeks old now). I had so many regrets about not enjoying Declan's pregnancy that I made a promise to enjoy Jackson's whether it last 40 days or 40 weeks. I'm glad I did, too. It just took me a while to come to that place and it's a different path to get there for all of us.

All the best


----------



## mamalara (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank-you both for sharing your experiences with me. This means a lot to me. A pregnancy following miscarriage must feel nervewracking. I wish you the best, Gretasmommy. I hope that you have a healthy little baby when the time is right for you- preferably when it's desired. Baby dust! Deleria- congratulations! Your story is very heartwarming. I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## Leddie (Nov 22, 2002)

Hello,

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.









I found out my first baby had died when I went in for my 12week apt. The baby had died at 9 weeks and I had seen the hb at 8 weeks.

My subsequent preg. was very stressful. I was scared. I just kept telling myself that worrying wasn't going to change ANYTHING and to relax and try to only think good thoughts. This wasn't easy for me as a person with Generalized Anxiety Disorder but it helped.

I did not ask for any extra monitoring and I don't know what my midwife would have said....I believe he held the belief that there was nothing really to do in the first 12 weeks in my situation that would have improved outcome.








again Mama - rough stuff.


----------



## mamalara (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't thank you, Nettie, for sharing your story with me. I want to do so now! I appreciate your sharing your experience with me. I wish you the best in your journey. Leddie, I appreciate your input and shared experience. It's interesting to me that there is nothing that can be done in the first 12 weeks, to affect the outcome of a pregnancy.. It's all new to me. Again, thank-you both.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Mamalara--

I'm working with a new doctor to see if regulating my progesterone and estrogen prior to pregnancy will help produce a healthier ovum and endometrial lining. (DH and I have had 3 early m/c's).

My RE said there was nothing to be done to avoid m/c, and to just 'keep plugging away'. I searched until I found someone who disagreed with her.

Although not all doctors agree that hormone supplementation makes a difference, some do. It's worth a shot.

Just wanted to let you know that not all doctors say there's nothing that can be done in the first 12 weeks....wouldn't it be easier if all doctors did agree on something?

I'm sorry you are going through this.

Keri


----------

